# Need a good Scope



## 4x4cohunt (Jan 26, 2008)

I need a Good scope for a 30 .06. I know I like 4-16x50 scopes. But what brands and models are good ones to look at for putting on a 30 .06?

I went antelope hunting this past week with a friend and I borrowed his 30 .06 with a 4-9x40 scope. I didn't really like the using 4-9x40 scope.

Steve

P.S. I did get my first two antelope!


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Steve: Do you have a budget? There are many fine scopes of the type that you like. Leupold, Swarovski, Nikon, Zeiss, Burris, Kahles, Sightron and quite a few others, all make them. Some of them will set you back quite a few dollars.
How much do you want to spend?
Pete


----------



## rlzman68 (Jul 14, 2008)

You mean your first two goats. A scope is as good as the money you spend on it. Burris is a good scope and is still in the ballpark as far as money goes.


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

I can see no reason to go with such high power for a 30 06 or any other big game rig.A 2-7 has more than you'll ever need in open country and not so much to work against you in heavy cover.That said there's a ton of quality scopes to choose from.I use Leupolds VX1 2-7 on my 7x57mm and their VXII 1-4 on my .50 cal ML.Both have performed great in all kinds of nasty weathers.Nikon has some real nice ones as well.If you've got the beans Swarovski is as good as it gets.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Look at the Zeiss Conquest, crystal clear, great in low light. You can't buy a better scope for the price. If money isn't an issue, get a Swarovski, best on the market IMO.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

If your on a budget, I have had wonderful luck with my Alaskan Guide scope from Cabelas. I think it is comparable to the middle of the line Leupolds.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

4X4, I am right with you. I don't like the 3-9X40 scopes I have used in the past. I have 2 4.5-14 and a 6.5-20 Leupold VXIIIs that I have had very good luck with. $600-$800. I have also had very good luck with my $200 Barska Tactical and have been very impressed with my $300 Konuspro M30 scope. They all seem to work great for what I need them to do no matter what the price. I may not "need" the extra magnification, but I sure do like it.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Check out Scheels brand scopes, just purchased my seventh one tonight. Sooner or later I will have them on all my rifles. Lifetime warranty, exchange at the counter(no sending it in and waiting), great eye relief with a crisp veiw; for the price they sell a very good scope.


----------



## 11alondon (Feb 23, 2008)

can't go wrong with a nikon for the price :withstupid:


----------



## maranatha77 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have been looking at the Shepherd scopes. Google "shepherd scopes" and read up on them. Interesting idea, especially for long distant shooting. Not to much more than a Leupold, which is my favorite brand. Made in the USA. I have 6 Leupolds.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

maranatha77, have you looked through the Shepherd scopes? They are clear, but I found that the reticule is a bit busy and was too distracting for me. I like the concept, but also for the load the reticule was set for was not the load that shot well in my rifle. The same happened with a Springfield scope that I had. I now have a Burris with the balisti-plex that I do like. I load what shoots best in my rifle and figure the range for each tic. It works well and was cheaper than both the others.


----------



## nesika308 (Oct 23, 2008)

I gotta agree with the Nikons.........I bought the Titanium 4.5 x 16 x 44 this year an really like it


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

nesika308, I am glad you like that nikon. Kinda interesting to see some one with a most likely high dollar custom rifle with a supposedly "lower class" scope on it. I see you have a zeiss on the other custom you have posted. Nice to see pix that show you don't need a $1000+ scope to have a rifle that shoots well. I do have to say I was a little upset when I got my new Nikon Buckmasters 4.5-14X40 for my 25-06 Encore barrel and found out it was made in the Philippines, from now on it is American made only for me.


----------



## nesika308 (Oct 23, 2008)

The rifle with the Zeiss belongs to board member BassNman. I helped him get them posted. I spent 10 years planning, a year or so tracking down parts & 18 months at the gunsmiths. (who I am convinced is the best gunsmith that no one ever heard of)

I picked each part not by price or name or what the outdoor writers say about them. I picked them because my reseach told me they belonged in this project

This rifle was shooting 5 shot 1/2" groups with hunting bullets during the break-in

Nesika Bay "T" 1.350 Diameter with the following options: Right bolt, Right port, Repeater cut, Nesika recoil plate, Mag box, Mag spring, Follower, Plunger Ejector, Drop bolt & Spiral fluted Bolt

SS Trigger Guard and Jewell HSTVR Trigger

.308 Shilen Select Match SS #5 Silhouette #5 1/2 weight. 25" length, 10 twist, Match 11 degree crown, Match grade chamber with tight neck .335" (standard neck is .346").

Stock: AAA American Walnut, Stainless Steel Pillar bedded, Glassed and free floated, Fagen Custom Rollover Varmiter, Pachmayr Decellerator Pad & Hand made Stainless Steel Inletted Swivel Studs

Nikon Titanium 5.5 16 AO, Talley SS Rings and SS Talley bases

I am convinced Nikon scope are among the elite in quility and clearness but don't tell them or they may raise there prices before I get all mine changed out. Yeah mine was made in Japan which was a letdown to a guy who wants the USA to close its borders, but it was the clearest to my eye and for this project the wife gave the blank check approval so I never went mid range to save a couple of bucks


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

> wife gave the blank check approval so I never went mid range to save a couple of bucks


Any chance you can get her to call my wife and get her on that line of thinking???

Sounds like one heck of a rifle, looks beautiful too.

Sorry about the mix up on the other rifle, I didn't read it closely enough.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

get a night force


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

burris


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Nikon all the way. I can't seem to find a post I posted here reagarding objective field testing I did with some mid-range optics. Including Leuopld, Nikon, Cabelas brand, and Bushnell. Long story short, Nikon kicked butt. Nikon Monarch and Monarch Gold all the way!


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I have owned a few Nikon scopes, survey instruments, and one camera. There was not a one I was happy with. It may be my bad luck with Nikon, but I will not buy another item with that name on it. I have said that before and then bought another and kicked myself for it. Looking through the Monarch scopes they are very clear. The same went for the survey instruments that I had, but in short time they all went downhill. Optics became fuzzy at the edges within no time. Looking through the new scopes they are very nice, but I can't get myself to make that mistake again. I know a few people that think they are great and I just about bought a Monarch 6.5-20 for my new AR until I found out that it was 1/8" clicks instead of 1/4". My last 1/8" adjustment Nikon was nowhere near 1/8" clicks like they claimed. Optics were good, but the internal adjustment was very poor.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Longshot said:


> I have owned a few Nikon scopes, survey instruments, and one camera. There was not a one I was happy with. It may be my bad luck with Nikon, but I will not buy another item with that name on it. I have said that before and then bought another and kicked myself for it. Looking through the Monarch scopes they are very clear. The same went for the survey instruments that I had, but in short time they all went downhill. Optics became fuzzy at the edges within no time. Looking through the new scopes they are very nice, but I can't get myself to make that mistake again. I know a few people that think they are great and I just about bought a Monarch 6.5-20 for my new AR until I found out that it was 1/8" clicks instead of 1/4". My last 1/8" adjustment Nikon was nowhere near 1/8" clicks like they claimed. Optics were good, but the internal adjustment was very poor.


Hope I don't have that bad luck. I've had nothing but great luck on my optics so far. They are all over 5 years old. Maybe like all companies, they make quality until they get a great rep. and then they start cost cutting. I'd sure hate to see that happen.


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

bought a bsa 6-24x44 for my ruger mini14 target rifle wish i woudlnt have wasted the money on it because you do get what you pay for. friend has a nikon buckmasters not bad if you dont have money for the monarch but the next scope i buy will be a nikon monarch. dont want to waste my money on **** anymore.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Bernie P. said:


> I can see no reason to go with such high power for a 30 06 or any other big game rig.A 2-7 has more than you'll ever need in open country and not so much to work against you in heavy cover.That said there's a ton of quality scopes to choose from.I use Leupolds VX1 2-7 on my 7x57mm and their VXII 1-4 on my .50 cal ML.Both have performed great in all kinds of nasty weathers.Nikon has some real nice ones as well.If you've got the beans Swarovski is as good as it gets.


I'll dis-aree, I like that little extra power to examine trophies when you don't have time to break out the spotting scope or examine trophies in a hurry.


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

I will second the Scheels scopes. I am very happy with the 4.5x14 that I bought. Their return policy that scheels has on their scopes are second to none. Walk in and say it isn't working right and they give you a new one.


----------



## JeffinPA (Feb 17, 2008)

If you would consider an inexpensive solution, I've got a BSA 4x16x40 iluminated reticle with target turrets brand spankin new for $85 in our classifieds here:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... highlight=

The story behind it is that I had it on a .243 my son dropped in my driveway and destroyed the glass. My fault. I called BSA to discuss repair options and they said to send it back so they could look at it. I fully expected the cost of repair to exceed the guns value, so while it was there, I bought another one and mounted it. A few days later, BSA was kind enough to send me a brand new unit, still with tags, even though it was my fault. I have no need for it now that I've already replaced it.


----------

